# good toys to alleviate boredom



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all V owners

We have a 16 month old and we are now in the position of having to leave him for at least half a day and one day a week we now have to get a dog walker. Knowing that V's like to be stimulated can anyone recommend any good 'toys' that enable the dog to be kept busy for a few hours? We bought one at the weekend which was from Pets R Us and cost £17!! It was a wooden puzzle that dispensed treats if the dog worked out how to move pieces around. It did keep him entertained but for all of 5 minutes as he worked it out! Has anyone came across any good toys or tips that would alleviate boredom for a bit and keep their curiosity up?

Iolo


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried deer antlers? Riley will chew at hers for hours. We also make home-made frozen yogurt for her. By itself, it keeps her occupied for about 15-20 minutes. I think if you froze it in a Kong it would last longer.

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/01/banana-peanut-butter-frozen-yogurt.html


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Exercise engaging their senses, especially their nose will tire mine out. I make him look for the cat, treats, drag stuffed kongs and hide them. 
Find "Butterfly" (the cat) is always a blast since the scent is everywhere and nowhere ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

We gave Ruby dried pigs ears at that age, cost about 75pence each from Pets at Home, one would keep her occupied all day at that age, although now at 7 months one will barely last her 10 minutes!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

A wobbler might help.... when Kobi was a puppy it made meal times go from 3 minutes (inhaling it) to about 15-20. Definitely excites him. I actually pulled it out last night to give to the girlfriend but had to keep it since he instantly went over and started smacking it:

http://www.amazon.com/Kong-PW1-Wobb...MW0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328567309&sr=8-1


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

threefsh said:


> Have you tried deer antlers? Riley will chew at hers for hours. We also make home-made frozen yogurt for her. By itself, it keeps her occupied for about 15-20 minutes. I think if you froze it in a Kong it would last longer.
> 
> http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/01/banana-peanut-butter-frozen-yogurt.html


Like deer antlers straight off the deer? the ruff ones? i can get those in pa while we are there if that's the case and that's okay for puppies too?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Looney said:


> threefsh said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried deer antlers? Riley will chew at hers for hours. We also make home-made frozen yogurt for her. By itself, it keeps her occupied for about 15-20 minutes. I think if you froze it in a Kong it would last longer.
> ...


We get "Antlerz" brand from the pet store, although I'm sure you can just give them plain antlers as long as they are cleaned well. Riley has had her antler for MONTHS ever since she was a small puppy and has barely made a dent in it. It has been a great teething aid. 8)

http://www.qtdog.com/antlerz.htm


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Just ordered one..thanks!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Other good toys are the kong of course. Freeze up some soft food in one.
The buster cube is a good toy too. Put kibble in and they have to roll it around to get it out. My pup loves his.


----------

